# Baby Bosc died on New Years Eve/Day



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

I sat up and watched my lil baby bosc "Bosco" die last night.....

I cant really go into the details as its too painful right now but it was horrible listening to the Happy years celebrations and the fireworks while my lil baby was dying........

he was too sweet and freindly .......he even used to make friends with his crickets

His full name was Bosco Buzz Savvy and nickname was Poopee.....

Sleep tight my lil baby, I will miss you.....

I think i am going to have him cremated, he was so small i dont have the heart to bury him and leave him somewhere as i dont have my own house.......I will keep his ashes in an urn so he can always be near the rest of his reptile family........


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww sorry to hear. RIP


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for that Tommy......


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

PM'd you


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hobgoblin said:


> Thanks for that Tommy......


Thats ok mate.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

r i p little one xx


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

PM'd you.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

RIP little one, sorry to hear of ur loss


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Soz to hear about it dude. Rip.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the support folks........


----------



## xKatyMx (Feb 9, 2008)

May Your Little Bosc's Soul Forever Be In Bliss
Rip Bosco
x


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww that's so sad know how you feel Blue my 14 year old blue tongue skink passed away yesterday  
RIP lil ones paula xx


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Just lost my two last night and I know how you feel *hugs* I can't really stop crying but I need to take my mind off of it.


----------

